
Amazon’s touchscreen Echo Show will reportedly ship in June for $229.99 - aaron_p
https://www.theverge.com/circuitbreaker/2017/5/8/15589314/amazon-echo-show-touchscreen-price-release-date
======
byoung2
What is inside that justifies the cost? Couldn't similar functionality be
found in a mashup between a $35 echo dot and a $35 fire tablet?

